# putting SOAP in your childs mouth to discipline!!!



## SummersMummyx

OH MY GOD.
just watching supernanny on e4.
The mum has literally just put soap in her childrens mouth when they were naughty. Supernanny is disgusted and shes told the mum off, but the mum thinks its totally fine.

What does everyone else think?

I personally think its disgusting, i'd never ever put soap in summers mouth!!​


----------



## Pink1981

Thats awful! What exactly does that teach them? Horrible horrible!


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

I could never do it myself. I remember being about 5 or 6 years old though and swore at my dad so he put mustard in my mouth :rofl:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Mustard? :rofl:
I'd never put soap in my kids mouth personally!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

LOL I wouldnt do it but I bet my mum would have with me lol


----------



## jam-on-toast

I don't think it's the best way to discipline a child for swearing at all.

I remember my Mum putting soap in my mouth and feeling that she hated me so much, so I picked up the soap took a bite out of it, ate it and told her to 'Sod off as I enjoy eating soap' - she never done it to me again.

X Hayley X: Did you ever swear again after the Mustard incident?


----------



## xKimx

Thats soo sad:( When i was younger my dad said he would wash my mouth out with soap when I was cheeky but he never did:D xx


----------



## Linzi

No way thats horrendous x


----------



## moomin_troll

i watched one supernanny and the mum put hot sauce in her kids mouths when they were naughty.

my mum put washing up liquid ni my mouth once for swearing, didnt work tho lol


----------



## Lu28

Yeah I think it was pretty common a generation or so back. I'd never do it personally.


----------



## babe2ooo

i would never do that... mustard those thats funny lol


----------



## Nic1107

I wouldn't do it, especially since soap can give you an awful tummy if swallowed :(


----------



## lousielou

I do think it's a generational thing. Some practices that were commonplace when I was little are looked on very unfavourably nowadays. I remember a friend at school getting threatened with having her mouth washed out with soap (she'd used the word 'belly' rather than 'tummy' which her mother had thought was a digustingly common term!!) but I don't know if her mother had actually ever gone through with it. It strikes me as a very unpleasant punishment to be honest.... Not that punishments are meant to be nice, but you know what I mean!


----------



## lulu61388

i was always threatened with it, but never had it happen. i remember watching my older brother get a shot of liquid soap in his mouth after saying too many curse words in front of my aunt. he wasn't a toddler or even a child, he was a teenager so he immediately spit it out and rinsed out his mouth.

i don't see the point in doing it, just seems to put fear in the child and not encourage them to BE good.


----------



## GreatfulMummy

My Mum used to put fairy liquid, soap, or mustard in my mouth as a child if I swore or was rude. I personally don't agree with it, and would never use this form of punishment on my children. I didn't work as far as I can remember, as I learn't not to do it around her, and swore more when out with mates etc !!!!


----------



## mommyof3co

I think it's disgusting, I've heard of a lot of people doing it though...for saying bad words. I don't think putting anything into their mouth as a punishment is ok.


----------



## rainbows_x

I personally would never do it!


----------



## mordino

My parents never did that to me, so I wouldn't dream of doing that to my kids.


----------



## Boothh

i remember my cousin swearing and qetting washing up liquid squirted in her mouth!!

my mum put mustard in mine and sisters mouth if we swore, she probably did it about 3times max and only a dab! 
i dont think theres nothing wrong with mustard (not really spicey mustard but it was enough as kids) in the mouth at least it is food not something you could get ill off, and i did learn my lesson!

really cant imagine doing anything aggressive like that to my baby though but he hasnt started to test my patience yet!! x


----------



## v2007

:sick::shock:

I was threatened with it but my Mum never did it, remember my next door neighbour once did it to her 4 year old. 

She gagged and when they gave her water she was blowing bubbles from her mouth :cry:

Its a punishment that imho should never be given out. 

V xxxx


----------



## samsugar7

Things have changed a lot and my sister had it done a few times (i didnt i was too good lol) but my sister was also hit with the wooden spoon (on the bottom and not as a beating just a short sharp tap) mum only ever used it as a last resort but back then slapping and such was acceptable. 

My sis even thretened mum that she would call child line on her so mum rang the number and have her the phone. They asked what the problem was and sis said her mum had hit her, the guy asked if she did it a lot and sis said only when she was really realy naughty the guy then said dont you think it would be better if you stopped being naughty then?? He asked sis to give mum the phone and told mum off for using child line as a counciling service for her daughter and to deal with her own problems in future. :haha::haha:

Mum was a bit unconventional though when sis was caught stealing at about 10 years old. She spoke to the shop owner and said that the items would be returned the next day, she made me and sis sit in the car (i was 15 and sis 10) and secretly went to the police station. Later on a police man came to the door and pretended to arrest my sis :haha: she ran to get the items and asked mum to drive her to the shop and take the things back so the police man wouldnt take her away :haha::haha::haha:

I dont think the soap thing is right but for some children "normal" dicipline doesnt work. You have to get creative, i.e mustard you know it wont do them any harm but if they are swearing and talking in a rude way it might teach them. :shrug:

:flower:


----------



## Abz1982

i had that done tome when I was naughty, only taught me that saop tasted disgusting, and to run before my mum could catch me


----------



## samsugar7

Abz1982 said:


> i had that done tome when I was naughty, only taught me that saop tasted disgusting, and to run before my mum could catch me

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## emilyjade

i saw it too :(


----------



## kiwimama

i don't think I'd be able to do that to my child.


----------



## helen1234

No way never, ridiculous idea :shock:


----------



## Tiff

I would never. I'm not opposed to a tap on the bum, or hand though. But only as a last resort. I've only tapped Claire's hand once (she was trying to suck on the end of a cellphone charger that was plugged in) and I told her "no" repeatedly and gave her a light tap on the hand.

It didn't hurt her, but she was so shocked she bawled and I felt so bad I don't think I'll ever do it again. :blush: But, I understand the need to do it. 

:shrug: I dunno. The whole thing is such a grey area.


----------



## Vickie

my mom used to threaten it but she never actually did it :lol:


----------



## BlackBerry25

Never had it done, and wouldnt even probably think of doing it to H. I swear a lot, so I cant really punish H for doing it, but I hope she learns its generally inappropriate :lol:

I laughed at the person who said they bit the soap and ate it :rofl:


----------



## kiwimama

wendino said:


> Never had it done, and wouldnt even probably think of doing it to H. I swear a lot, so I cant really punish H for doing it, but I hope she learns its generally inappropriate :lol:
> 
> *I laughed at the person who said they bit the soap and ate it *



Me too! :lol:


----------



## tasha41

Yeah I would never do that to Elyse!!

But I remember my babysitter doing it to me (and her own kids)! That was only like 10-15 years ago, and it was totally fine then, I remember parents always threatening people with it! I think spanking was a lot more common when I was young though too.


----------



## Rmar

Oops double post.


----------



## Rmar

I was lightly threatened with it by my dad. I say lightly because we both knew it would never happen and he would laugh while saying it. What could he say about the issue if I learnt it from him?

I would never do it. I am more of an explaining person. Explain why it isn't acceptable in most societies and when sometimes it may be acceptable to some people like hitting your hand and using it as a stress release. I know that in some families it is common language but in mine, it hasn't been and wont be.


----------



## TattiesMum

It's definitely a generational thing ... my grandmother did it and so did my own mother ....

in fact I can clearly remember it being used as a punishment for swearing at my (tiny village) junior school - the head teacher used to do it, in front of the rest of the school, to anyone who swore ... and, despite the way my avatar looks, I'm still of childbearing age so it wasn't ALL that long ago. He also used to wash children's mouths out with Dettol :nope:

Not something I've ever done, or even threatened.


----------



## morri

Sounds like she takes the words washing your mouth out too literally. That is a very strange woman.


----------



## oOKayOo

I had it done to me when i was little. If i swore. 

I personally would never do it! Its disgusting.


----------



## HannahGraceee

The last time my mum put soap in my mouth i was 15 :rofl: literally the whole bar and scrapped it on my teeth :| :sick: i did call her a naughty C word.. :blush:


----------



## Lillipop

My mum did it to me when I was little because I called her a Cow! She pinned me down and shoved it in :growlmad:
I can remember it clear as day still to this day. 
It tasted foul and the taste lingered in my mouth for hours!
I think I told my mum I hated her everyday for about 5 years after that :lol:
I would never do it to my child its an awful thing to do. It would probably just make your children hate you as well anyway, not to mention not teach them anything so I don't see the point in it!!
x


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

To me its a form of child abuse, I could never do that.


----------



## cleckner04

My parents would shove it in my mouth as a kid and even as a teenager if I mouthed off to them. I remember screaming and crying and gagging. It was without a doubt one of the worst things. Just thinking about it makes me start to feel depressed. I refuse to parent anything similar to this style but I do agree it was the norm a generation back. My grandma did it to my dad, therefore he thought it was okay to do it to us as kids. :sick:


----------



## cleckner04

LOZANDEVIE said:


> To me its a form of child abuse, I could never do that.

I 100% agree with this. It's horrible. :nope:


----------



## Sarahkka

I battle with Simon every evening during his bath to please NOT eat soap/shampoo/etc, so I highly doubt the old soap in the mouth technique would have the slightest effect on him. :shrug:
Also, until my language is squeaky clean, I will not be punishing my children for bad language. I would be such a hypocrite otherwise, and ignoring the fact that any swearing was almost certainly learnt from me or their father. :blush:
We're working on not swearing in front of Simon, but I still get mad and forget when I'm driving.


----------



## princess_bump

:( terrible! i've heard of it before, but would NEVER do it to maddi! i too think it to be child abuse :nope: my mother never done it to me, nor did my grandparents or great grandparents for that matter! and these are not small age gaps either!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Well Grace eats soap of her own accord :lol: but I would never do it as a punishment. My mum did used to say to me if I said anything bad she was going to wash my mouth out with soap but she never did


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

it used to be quite popular, i reckon 20 years ago no-one would of batted an eyelid .. just how social attitudes change i suppose.. i don't think i could do it ... i reckon they would never do it again tho if we did  haha... there are worse things .. i would probly threaten with it! i would never do it tho ... i suppose its just like some people smack and overs don't ... ? x


----------



## winegums

i dunno.. its disgusting and i would never do it but surely there are worse things. what about that guy who wrote the book about his childhood where his mum burnt his arm on the stove and locked him in the shed and stuff! eurgh. my dad still has scars from when he was in boarding school and got whipped with a leather belt! SO glad i wasnt alive back then!


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I find that awful and cannot believe people would do that to little kids :/
I would never do it personally.


----------



## Natasha2605

My OH's mum does this with mustard with her 3 year old girl,she has a mouth like a sewer... which she gets from her parents. I think it's hypocritical! 

It achieves nothing, she still does it. Although most of the time the threat deters her from doing so. 

I think it's horrible and would never do it to Summer. xx


----------



## Kitty23

God I think its disgusting, just like child abuse! No way I will be doing that to the twins xxx


----------



## Seity

My mom put the bar of soap in my mouth for using a dirty word. I can tell you for a fact it didn't do a damn thing to change my language. So, no point in using it anyway as it won't work.


----------



## Mellage

ew thats disgusting, cant say i'll be trying that one


----------



## Lauraxamy

My Dad once did it to me when I was a child but it wasn't over swearing I can't remember what but it taught me nothing. I'd never do it to my LO x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I could never do it, there are more positive ways of discipling a child
xx


----------



## GlassSlipper

Omg! I'd never do that. In my opinion it doesn't learn them anything at all


----------



## aob1013

I swore at about 6 or 7 .. i think i said the F word. My Mum said, if you say that again, 'i'll wash your mouth out with soap'. Obviously i thought she was joking, so said the F word again. She wasn't joking, she actually wasked my mouth with soap!

I was soo angry at the time, but i NEVER swore infront of her again - and i don't do it now. It taught me a lesson, and lesson i was glad to be taught!

We laugh about it now though xx


----------

